# Army Vet...truly disapointed!



## Homelessjosh (Apr 25, 2010)

I am an army vet. I joined in 2007 because I wanted to serve my country, defend my constitution, and fight for something I believe in (this great country). I was deployed to Iraq in 2008 and I am about to head to Egypt for my second deployment. I am truly disappointed in the way this country is headed with it's greed and at the same time the majority thinking that everyone deserves a handout. I can not believe this current administration and I was completely blown away at result of the past election. This will probably be my last deployment as I have decided to not reenlist when i return home from this deployment. I am saddened at the path that our country is headed and would rather serve on the side of the people the way things are going. This is kind of a pointless thread...just had to vent.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for serving sir.


----------



## rip2006 (Jan 6, 2013)

Homelessjosh said:


> I am an army vet. I joined in 2007 because I wanted to serve my country, defend my constitution, and fight for something I believe in (this great country). I was deployed to Iraq in 2008 and I am about to head to Egypt for my second deployment. I am truly disappointed in the way this country is headed with it's greed and at the same time the majority thinking that everyone deserves a handout. I can not believe this current administration and I was completely blown away at result of the past election. This will probably be my last deployment as I have decided to not reenlist when i return home from this deployment. I am saddened at the path that our country is headed and would rather serve on the side of the people the way things are going. This is kind of a pointless thread...just had to vent.


I don't things will turn around any time soon. that said i'd like to sincerely thank you for serving our country. I come from a military family and i can truly understand the sacrifices you have made to defend us. Best of luck in Egypt. Thanks again.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

sure wish when i was in i could have gone more places, not like i have anything to be jealous of, ive been all over europe!!! deployed down south while there when bosnia started to kick off and then i got stationed at Ft Irwin, man i woulda been better off staying where i was LOL i hated irwin. I too feel the same way you do!!!! but when i was in was much better off than we are now, the only good thing is that in less than 4yrs from now it will be over, but im worried about the wrath of destruction this hurricane (obama) is gonna leave behind....

GL on next deployment and think it over really well before you make a final decidion, how long have you been in now????


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for serving, stay safe- and its people like you that make this a great nation.


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for choosing to serve. First and foremost, stay focused, safe and return soon. Then decide how best to continue your path, and follow it.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I can really understand your dilemma. I would not want my son or daughter fighting, dying or even serving this administration. I think we should be more worried about threats from within our own goverment than threats from other countries. That being said we (the American People) need and appreciate what you and people like you are doing to protect this country. Try not to lose faith, the USofA is still the best thing going and hopefully it will take more than BO, Pelosi, Reid, Frank and the Clintion's to distroy it. God bless the USA and our service people.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

good luck and be safe with your next deployment,and yes it is very sad what has happened in this country.but remember this , no matter what these idiots think its still one nation under GOD ! most of us are very proud of our soldiers no matter what their duty is.


----------



## Left-Hander (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for your service.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

alltires said:


> Thank you for serving, stay safe- and its people like you that make this a great nation.


X2...many thanks from me as well


----------



## kymountainman (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm glad I got out when I did if I was still in I'd probably go awol cause oboma disgusts me.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

kymountainman said:


> I'm glad I got out when I did if I was still in I'd probably go awol cause oboma disgusts me.


AMEN

Watch your 6


----------

